# Giant knots behind ears



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie is prone to that too. To prevent the mats, I use Cowboy Magic detangler and shine. I squirt out about a dime size amount and rub it in behind the ears. Then I carefully use my steel greyhound comb to work it in. Cowboy magic is sold at tack shops or online. It is expensive, but lasts a long time.

If you do have to cut the mats, be really careful as the skin behind the hears is very elastic and easy to cut by mistake.


----------



## slap (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to order some, today.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is prone to ear mats also. I work the bulk of them out a few strands of hair at a time from the base of the mat. It is slow work and he hates it so I do it in several short sessions.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've found the best solute is prevention. When I brush Tucker, I use the comb behind his ears, and sometimes the furminator. I don't like the latter too much because it can damage coats, but it's great to use on places where matts are likely to develop. Also, when I pet him, I try to feel behind his ears a lot to see what's going on back there.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

My Collie was really prone to this....I think because behind the ears is peoples' favorite place to pet. 

I got SO mad when the groomer at our kennel just shaved a big patch behind his ear!

I always used one of these:








Just be gentle. Using this, I could get the mats out relatively quickly and without having to cut or shave.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt gets them alot because he swims pretty much every day in the summer. Sometimes I have to shave them off.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Sawyer gets a lot of ear mats too. If I can't brush them out, I carefully cut them out, but this time when I took him to get groomed I requested they thin out the excess hair under his ears. He doesn't look any different and I haven't noticed any mats since.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey gets those two, I just work them out and then take a fine comb to get the rest out. Might have to try that cowboy magic though.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Might have to try that cowboy magic though.


It works well to prevent mats in the butt feathers too, which is another place where Cookie can get them, and it good for all over use to keep them looking and smelling nice between baths. Just be careful applying it, as it is super-slippery if it gets on your floor. I found out that the hard way and nearly killed myself!:doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may have to cut the matts out if they are really big right now. For future you can use thinning shears and cut some of the thickness behind the ears to help prevent the matts, and just start brushing behind the ears, and places like the hips and tail on a regular basis.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I use a dematting comb on Wake's ears and butt BEFORE the mats get too big. He has very "sticky" fur and humidity does a job on it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks seems to have fur that doesn't mat very easily (he doesn't go swimming, so maybe that would be a contributor?).
However, even though he doesn't need much brushing, that fur behind the ears is the place I tend to brush more than other places as it sure looks like it would be more inclined to get ratty looking.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I prevent them by blow drying behind ears after swims with shop vac.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

when Bridger has had bad matts behind ears, DH used moustache trimmer on electric razor.....worked great, no bald spot. Another vote for Cowboy Magic Detangler to prevent them.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We use the mat ripper CStrong posted, but prevention is obviously the goal. To that end, I go behind the ears with a grooming rake after swims and at least weekly during non-swimming season. A little Cowboy Magic helps prevent them, and a little can help when you're using the ripper.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

spruce said:


> when Bridger has had bad matts behind ears, DH used moustache trimmer on electric razor.....worked great, no bald spot. Another vote for Cowboy Magic Detangler to prevent them.


that's great! I don't have a mustache trimmer but that's cute.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

BriGuy said:


> Cookie is prone to that too. To prevent the mats, I use Cowboy Magic detangler and shine. I squirt out about a dime size amount and rub it in behind the ears. Then I carefully use my steel greyhound comb to work it in. Cowboy magic is sold at tack shops or online. It is expensive, but lasts a long time.
> 
> If you do have to cut the mats, be really careful as the skin behind the hears is very elastic and easy to cut by mistake.


That fluffy hair behind the ears mats easily, it seems no matter how often or carefully I brush there I always seems to feel mats. The Cowboy Magic and a steel comb works great.


----------

